# Training for Radiation Oncology



## denisek1028 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, 

I am an experienced coder and have been given the task of researching coding for Radiation Oncology as we are taking on a new group in a few months.  Can anyone guide me on what resources/references we need to purchase and what kind of training/education I will need.

Thank you!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 10, 2014)

In the April 2012 Issue of the _Coding Edge_, there is an article that I wrote about how to go about learning a new specialty.  You should be able to access it here:  https://www.aapc.com/resources/publications/healthcare-business-monthly/archive.aspx


Hope it helps.


----------



## npricercm (Mar 10, 2014)

denisek1028 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an experienced coder and have been given the task of researching coding for Radiation Oncology as we are taking on a new group in a few months. Can anyone guide me on what resources/references we need to purchase and what kind of training/education I will need.
> 
> Thank you!


 
You can go to the ASTRO website. It may be worthwhile to join this group https://www.astro.org/ 
*- American Society for Radiation Oncology (ASTRO)*


----------



## LWoodson (Mar 10, 2014)

I too was new to Radiation Oncology. I strongly recommend becoming a member of ASTRO.  Good Luck!


----------



## azemphillips (Mar 13, 2014)

We use Coding Strategies CSI Navigator For Radiation Oncology.  Also, it would be good to have someone attend one of Dr. Bogardus' BMsi Seminars.  During the seminar Dr. Bogardus goes thru each & every code that is used in Radiation Oncology billing - what it is & how it is billed.  There is also a Radiation Oncology Certified Coder certification thru AMAC.

Elizabeth Phillips, CPC, ROCC
University of AZ Health Network
UAMC University Campus
Outpatient Coder Radiation Oncology


----------



## diehlmrm@gmail.com (Mar 24, 2014)

I am a Radiation Onc. coder and was trained from Revenue Cycle Inc. It was a great learning experince and the CEU's are always helpful!


----------



## oceanmel (Aug 18, 2014)

ASTRO/ACR has a "Guide to Radiation Oncology Coding."  The book is available for purchase or you can purchase just online access.  I have been coding for Radiation Oncology for 9 years and this book has been a great asset!


----------



## rcrouch@crmchealth.org (Aug 22, 2014)

Coding Strategies and their CSI Navigators are great. I also recommend ASTRO.

Rhonda Crouch, CHONC


----------



## rcrouch@crmchealth.org (Aug 22, 2014)

*Specialty Certification for Radiation Oncology*

I would love to see AAPC offer a specialty certification for Radiation Oncology. This is an ever changing specialty that takes specialty knowledge.
We are strongly encouraging our billers in our hematology/oncology practice to become certified. The excuse I hear from my radiation biller and coder is that the certifications that are available are not for their specialty. I keep plugging the need for this specialty whenever I get the chance.

Rhonda Crouch, CHONC


----------



## arozance27 (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a specialty certification for Radiation Oncology.  It is the ROCC.


----------



## astuart@pmsia.com (Sep 10, 2014)

All the resources mentioned here (BMSi, AMAC, ASTRO, CSI, Revenue Cycle, etc) are all great sources for reference.  I would verify which one is most familiar with your area and MAC.  None of the major consultants are from our area and, although they can great guidance, there is always to statement of "Check your local LCD". My company specializes in Oncology Billing and we follow bits and pieces of each consultants advice based off our LCD.  As far as no AAPC certification, we have been told that, because it is so specialized, the AAPC has left the certification up to a specialized group.  As mentioned, you can become a Radiation Oncology Certified Coder (ROCC) through the AMAC consulting company. 

Alanna M Stuart  BS RT(R)(T), CPC, ROCC, CHONC
Physicians Management Services of Iowa
315 Walnut Street
Atlantic, IA 50022
712-243-7030
astuart@pmsia.com


----------



## npricercm (Sep 11, 2014)

denisek1028 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an experienced coder and have been given the task of researching coding for Radiation Oncology as we are taking on a new group in a few months.  Can anyone guide me on what resources/references we need to purchase and what kind of training/education I will need.
> 
> Thank you!



I would recommend Dr. Bogardus as well. He does understand Medicare and the different Macs.  His seminar is very helpful.


----------



## TiffianyEdwards (Oct 13, 2014)

*Rocc*

I don't see a ROCC on the list of AAPC specialty certifications ? I think the Oncology one is the CHONC


----------

